# Flea Medication......



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone use Vectra 3d yet?
It burned my dog pretty bad when I applied it. Hes pretty big too...about 100 pounds.
Any idea why??
(I will NOT be using this anymore.)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Angel, sorry to hear about your boy. I hope his burns will heal properly.

I've been happy using COMFORTIS for fleas. It's a once-a-month flea pill. I only use them when the Hooligans have fleas. I give the them one the first month to kill what's on them and one the second month to pick up any fleas that might hatch late.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

So its a once a month oral pill?
Sounds a bit better than rubbing all the insecticide on him.
But is that pill safe for them?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I also use Comfortis. It's our first month so I'm not sure of the long term effectiveness, but I do recall being warned by the vet that it could cause him to throw up. Dakota took his chewy happily and aside from a little tummy ache was fine. Does he has a sensitive stomach?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RSo its a once a month oral pill?
> Sounds a bit better than rubbing all the insecticide on him.
> But is that pill safe for them?


You have to give it to your dog after eating. 

Here's what the website says, "The most common adverse reaction recorded during clinical trials was vomiting. Other adverse reactions were decreased appetite, lethargy or decreased activity, diarrhea, cough, increased thirst, vocalization, increased appetite, redness of the skin, hyperactivity and excessive salivation. "
http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/ 

I've also read that dogs that are taking a higher than recommended dosage of ivermectin can have serious side effects.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds pretty sketchy to me.
I would rather stick with frontline or some flea collar.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Those things could happen with most any pills. Look at heartworm prevention for example, ivermectin doesn't work with many dogs, especially collie type breeds and can lead to serious health problems and even death. Heck, vaccinations can cause bad reactions in many dogs.

I wouldn't object to using another product just because there are possible side effects, go look at your own medications and see the risk that come with taking it. Certain pain killers can cause stomach bleeding.

Even Frontline can come with reactions. And flea collars I've never seen work.

Though that's JMO.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

All meds have risks and side effects. You just have to research, weigh your option and decide what you think is best. It gave me reassurance that there were people here that had tried it for there dogs without issue. 

I use comfortis for Penny and it has been great, cleared her flea allergy up like nothing I had tried before! 

She has gotten it three times now. She threw up 5 hrs after the second dose, but not sure that it was related to the pill. 

I love not putting the liquid on her skin. I know the pill is effective and I can bathe her and swim her not having to worry about the liquid being removed.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

These new things seem to take care of fleas only. What about ticks? I'm sticking to the Frontline Plus until I know it doesn't work. There have also been cases where fraudulant Frontline hit the market. Articles and emails went around explaining how to determine if you had the real deal or not by looking at the product etc. This would explain why it didn't work for some people. Seriously, I've used Frontline and Plus for fifteen years or longer and never had flea issues.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KimcMAThese new things seem to take care of fleas only. What about ticks? ...


I still use FRONTLINE for ticks - still works great. But had to switch to COMFORTIS for fleas about a year ago.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bug Off Garlic works well for ticks.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I just started Sima on the comfortis a few weeks ago. I gave it to her after she ate. There was no problem getting her to take it and no side affects.
As stated earlier all medications and chemicals have listed possible side effects. All we can do is our do dilligence. Ask people like those here if they have had any experience with it and of course our vet.
I hope all is well.


----------

